# Renting a sublet apartment – How does it work?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I want to find a sublet apartment in Toronto for short term rentals (2-3 months). How does the process work? Are there any forms that I need to sign? Should I pay the tenant or the building's management company?


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Sean2008 said:


> I want to find a sublet apartment in Toronto for short term rentals (2-3 months). How does the process work? Are there any forms that I need to sign? Should I pay the tenant or the building's management company?


The tenant who is subletting needs permission from the landlord. Yes, you would certainly have to sign an agreement. You'd also have to hand over a security deposit to cover damage, unpaid utility bills or any other problem you might cause for the tenant. Normally you pay rent directly to the tenant - who then pays the landlord.

It might be easier to deal directly with landlords. You could try VRBO for short term rentals. However, subletting would probably get you a lower rent as you'd be temporarily taking advantage of a long term tenant's lease.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Ned. I just checked this link but it's pretty expensive as most landlords charge per week. I'm looking to rent for 3 months. Anyway, when I pay the tenant, is he supposed to provide me with an official receipt or something? I'm trying to avoid headaches and minimise the risk.




MarylandNed said:


> The tenant who is subletting needs permission from the landlord. Yes, you would certainly have to sign an agreement. You'd also have to hand over a security deposit to cover damage, unpaid utility bills or any other problem you might cause for the tenant. Normally you pay rent directly to the tenant - who then pays the landlord.
> 
> It might be easier to deal directly with landlords. You could try VRBO for short term rentals. However, subletting would probably get you a lower rent as you'd be temporarily taking advantage of a long term tenant's lease.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Sean2008 said:


> Thanks Ned. I just checked this link but it's pretty expensive as most landlords charge per week. I'm looking to rent for 3 months. Anyway, when I pay the tenant, is he supposed to provide me with an official receipt or something? I'm trying to avoid headaches and minimise the risk.


If you pay by personal check (cheque), that can be your receipt as many people have physical or electronic access to checks (cheques) paid out of their personal bank accounts. However, you can also ask for a written receipt from the tenant as well.

Here's another useful site: craigslist: toronto

It even has a section for sublets.


----------

